# "Switchback" new style from Straight 'N Arrow Bow Slings



## bcstrat (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Nice Travis. I've been stuck on the blood runner since you started but these new designs have got me thinking!


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Check it out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcstrat (Dec 30, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Gcs13 (Dec 16, 2011)

Just got my new swtichback design sling in today. It looks awesome thanks S&N.


----------



## bcstrat (Dec 30, 2009)

Gcs13 said:


> Just got my new swtichback design sling in today. It looks awesome thanks S&N.


Very nice setup you have. Thank you for the pictures.


----------



## Falcon24 (Jan 15, 2013)

Sorry about the poor picture quality and presentation. I just snapped a quick one while on lunch at work. 

Tight threads and well designed. Thanks!


----------

